
U.S. Says North Korea 'Directly Responsible' for 'WannaCry' Ransomware Attack - hunterjrj
https://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2017/12/19/571854614/u-s-says-north-korea-directly-responsible-for-wannacry-ransomware-attack
======
LightThatPours
Really? Or they're just using this as a false flag. Given the posturing so
far, I doubt NK has the ability

